# This would make Dr. Evil happy



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Divers beware!

http://nerdapproved.com/approved-pr...lasers-wicked-lasers-finally-makes-it-happen/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is it an Evil Laser Beam?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

So, what does a shark do with a lazer?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hairazor said:


> So, what does a shark do with a lazer?


Whatever he wants to do. Ta da dum... Thank you folks, I'll be here all week.


----------

